# Breitling Top Time lug width for new strap



## zeit_geist (May 29, 2011)

Hi everyone, I just pulled the trigger on this beauty and am looking for a new strap but as I haven't yet received this watch, I was wondering whether anyone can confirm that the lugs are 18mm wide? Plus any suggestions as to good online shop for straps and original Top Time clasp would be much appreciated. Thks everyone!


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

lug width is 18mm, period correct clasps (twinplane logo) are sometimes offered on ebay, quite rare. the black tt looks best on brown/tan calf or gold/honey croc, here's an example.


----------



## zeit_geist (May 29, 2011)

Thanks very much, WatchFred. That's a reall beauty you got there! Very much appreciated and I think I will aim for a similar look! Happy Holidays!!!


----------

